# 2004 Acre QDM club in NE Stewart County has openings



## cigstoreind (Aug 23, 2016)

2004 acre QDM club in NE Stewart County. The land has approximately 5 1/2 miles of creek and hardwood bottoms as well a 1 1/2 mile of powerline.

 We carry 18 members, to keep the hunter to acreage ratio over 100 acres per member. Deer limits are 2 mature bucks and 3 does, no limit on hogs.

 Dues are $1,200 for a family, which includes spouse and children under 18. Dues also include a camp with camper hookups with power, water and septic tank.

 Send me a message if you are interested. Thanks


----------



## ruvig8r (Aug 23, 2016)

Very interested in your club... Could you send me your rules, maps, pics, etc.?  Could you give me a phone number so that we can talk?


----------



## cigstoreind (Aug 25, 2016)

ruvig8r said:


> Very interested in your club... Could you send me your rules, maps, pics, etc.?  Could you give me a phone number so that we can talk?



Send me a private message with you contact info and I can send you club info.  Thanks


----------



## cigstoreind (Aug 29, 2016)

Still have a few spots available


----------



## KLBTJTALLY1 (Aug 30, 2016)

Pics, rules?


----------



## hawkeye papa (Aug 31, 2016)

PM sent


----------



## hawkeye papa (Aug 31, 2016)

*Rules, etc*

Hello. My email is zorkel1@bellsouth.net. Thank you, hawkeye papa.


----------



## Native Tines (Sep 2, 2016)

If still available can you send me details to chuck@nativetimesllc.com
Thanks 
Chuck


----------

